# paypal



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

Have any of you guys messed with paypal before. I got a lady that is going to pay me to make her a bed and she is going to use pay pal to pay me. I was wondering if any of you guys have used paypal before and have you liked it or not. Any feed back will be helpful.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

She may be using it as a way to put the purchase on a credit card.

Paypal also in theory protects both buyers and sellers but as a practical
matter a buyer can screw you. Since Paypal accounts are tied to
banking accounts, Paypal does watch for criminal buyers scamming
sellers, so in general you'll be safe. Be very cautious about international
dealings through the mail systems as recipients can easily game the
system to keep the goods and demand a refund through Paypal as
well. Within your own country such fraud is much less likely to be
a problem.

You'll lose a bit of money in the transaction yourself, just like taking
credit cards, so you might want to pass that cost on to the buyer.


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

I believe there's a way for the buyer to send money as a gift, in which case Paypal doesn't take its usual fees.


----------



## dpop24 (May 14, 2011)

I use it all the time to buy and sell things on eBay. It's very secure and once you have the money in your paypal account, you can spend it from paypal or have it put into your banking account. Just make sure that if she intends to use a credit card through PayPal that you are aware of the paypal fees because they will take 3% out of your proceeds.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

FYI-a good read
http://www.geekpreneur.com/the-top-three-paypal-ripoffs 
http://www.paypalwarning.com/

Just g00gle "payPal rip offs" and read all you want.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

I've used it for years and have not had problems, though I know people who have. It is possible to send the money as a gift which does not incur fees but I don't know how that might affect any guarantees they offer and it also requires that the buyer be willing and able to do that.

If anyone wants to paypal you more than you ask for and have you send them the balance with their item, that's a variant of a common scam and don't do it.

I often use paypal when paying online companies that don't take American Express, because I have the funds draw from my AmEx and then I get the cash back bonus for the purchase.


----------



## dpoisson (Jun 3, 2010)

Google for paypalsucks.com as well (or some similar site).


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Paypal works fine. If gift payment is sent the buyer isn't protected (because it's considered a "gift" or donation), and has no recourse if something goes wrong.

And about all those paypalsucks sites; I've been using paypal for years. My account has been limited several times (including once very recently). In every case it was MY FAULT that my account became limited. And in every case, I did what paypal asked and they were more than happy to unlimit my account.

I'm willing to bet the vast majority of those who post on the anti-paypal sites are the same who complain when they overdraft their bank account, and then blame the bank for charging them overdraft fees.

There's definitely scams out there, just be cautious. If it's a meet up transaction, I wouldn't bother using paypal, or if you do, politely ask for a gift payment so it won't be a hit and run (filing a dispute after she gets the bed and claims she didn't get it). If it will be shipped, make sure to use a shipping service that's trackable and signature required. Then a "didn't receive" claim will be in your favor. Paypal is great and I'll continue to use it. The key is to send and accept payments carefully and cautiously. Drive defensively, in a matter of speaking.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I use it all the time for Ebay purchases. I've never had a problem. You'll need to get your account "verified" by matching a tiny little deposit. I've had my identity stolen once, and I don't think it was through PayPal. You should be fine.


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

I use Paypal to purchase and sell things all the time. I've been a PayPal user for about 8 years and have never had a problem.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

If you sell with Paypal , they take 3% so you might want to add that to the selling price….....Jim


----------



## sparks44pay (Jun 18, 2011)

I've been using paypal for years and have only ever had one issue. This was because a ebay seller false advertised what they were selling and paypal wouldn't block the transfer, they made me wait to get my money back until the dispute was resolved by ebay and they made the seller refund my money.


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

Been using paypal since probably 13-14 years or ever since it first came out. Never had a problem, but I do make sure who I am buying from or who is paying me is not a scammer or have a bad reputation.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Have used it to accept $$ and make payments for years, build the fees into your cost and go ahead.

You may lose the customer if you don't…


----------



## Kevin_WestCO (Jun 5, 2011)

We have a fairly good little internet business selling through eBay and a couple other outlets. 95% of our payments are received through PayPal and we have had absolutely no problems with our transactions. Obviously there is a 3% fee, just like any other credit card type payment. Make sure you pass that along to the customer.

I've had a couple transactions that I've ended up having problems with. The buyer and seller protection is considerably better then our experience with Visa, both are well protected with PayPal.

PayPal is completely safe.


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

it is the only way to go.,14 years and never a problem.
Chuck


----------



## lashing (Sep 4, 2010)

Had several problems with them. Will never use them again. For small things its fine. But anything worth several thousand and Paypal is a common tool for theives. I had 2 very bad expereinces both the same. Warning bells went off. Contacted Paypal and they insisted nothing to worry about. Shipped expensive item to customer overseas. Customer says didnt get item. I show tracking - customer then says not as advertised. Customer puts in Paypal dispute. Once paypal gave them their money back immdiately. They didnt even need to ship it back or prove it. Next time they shipped and empty envelope. Paypal says "well they shipped something and tracking shows it" and gave refund. No attention to the fact it was 5g and what I sent them was 25 pounds. Payal says they sent something so that it - the end. The "protection" they offer is bogus. Search google and you'll find no seller protection exists. They've been sued many times.

Moral of the story. Both these buyers intended on commiting fraud from the start. Both probably have done it countless times. Both were Ebay transactions. Both used very simular communication patterns. Paypal doesnt give a rats behind. at least when taking VISA direct they only allow customers to pull this trick once. If people chargeback more than once in a year VISA will tell them to stuff it. Paypal lets fraudulant buyers defraud people daily.

I find people love Paypal until it happens to them. Then they scream bloody murder. So $20 sure …. but if someone wants to pay you $2000 - run - do not use paypal - you will get ripped off.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

I've used PayPal many times over the past ten years, mostly as a buyer until two years ago, then as a seller when I launched my woodworking pouch business. I've never had a problem. After reading what others have said, if someone wanted to order a couple thousand dollars worth of pouches from me, I might ask for a bank draft or money order, just in case…. or if sales got that good, I would get a credit card program set up.


----------



## Wiggy (Jun 15, 2011)

Morning, 
Ditto on using PayPal through Ebay. Never, (knock on wood) in 15+ years have I have a problem.


----------

